# Finally got some mice



## Tina (Feb 11, 2009)

what colours would you say they were?


----------



## Demi (Feb 14, 2009)

Aww cute,Where did you get them from??
I think ones blue.


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

Yes the silvery one looks like a blue, not sure about the brownish one. It might be a very pale chocolate, or does it looked ticked which would make it a cinnamon? 
Im not sure though, its a nice shade. Show standards ask for chocolates to be as dark as possible (dark chocolate not milk chocolate) so thats what Im working towrads with my chocolate rumpwhites but really I prefer a light chocolate.


----------



## Tina (Feb 11, 2009)

to me she looks champagne

i got them through a petshop they only had males in the shop but got there breeder to get me some females


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

The colour does look a bit like a champange although champagnes have pink eyes. Champanges are genetically a chocolate mouse which has pink eyes and the pink eye gene makes the chocolate colour of the coat much paler, so I guess that fits in with it being a very pale chocolate.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

if they are related the champagne-ish is probably lilac.


----------



## goldenboyroe (Feb 18, 2009)

They are fab!!! i'm so jealous i cant find any mice anywhere  well in Manchester that is lol

enjoy them x


----------



## Miss-Freak-Of-Nature (Oct 6, 2008)

They are stunning mice


----------



## Tina (Feb 11, 2009)

thanks their lovely


----------



## april (Apr 8, 2009)

Th Blue almost look Roan by one of the pictures, but I have only had 6 Blue's before so IDK (not trying ot be sarcastic lol)


----------



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

Are they the ones in your banner per chance?
They are very nice!


----------



## Tina (Feb 11, 2009)

april said:


> Th Blue almost look Roan by one of the pictures, but I have only had 6 Blue's before so IDK (not trying ot be sarcastic lol)


 well her babies are much darker blue


----------

